# Disc Golf?



## bizarrojohnson (May 2, 2013)

I know someone here has to get down on some disc golf. Other than football the only sport i enjoy playing. (and 21) If there are any disc golfers here what discs do you use? whats your score look like? I throw an Innova Star Teerex, Innova Star Katana, and Gateway Super Soft Wizard for putting.


----------



## Chuckdizzle (May 2, 2013)

Hell yeah man! Discing is an awesome sport...you get to spend time with nature hiking through fields or woods, its free (99% of the time), its challenging, its relaxing...it just makes for a great day hangin with your buddies and chiefin on some nugs while playin a game outside. 

I throw a star wraith and boss for my stable discs, a star sidewinder and valkyrie as my understable discs, a roc for midrange and a an aviar for putting. It depends on the course but I'll typically throw even or 3 over (counting every hole as par 3) on a nine hole course...I've got some friends that are always under par, ha its fun to see them launch the shit out of the disc. Most of the time though I don't even keep score and just have fun being outside playing the game and shootin the shit with my buddies. What's your score like bizarro?


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 2, 2013)

Nice, I suck still playing for almost a year. I end with about 9 over on an 18 hole course. But then again we have like one of the hardest courses on the east coast here. It's awesome and i can take my dog out there let her off her leash and let her have a bit of freedom.


----------



## AlbinoEnvy (May 2, 2013)

dude everyday theres nothing funner then discin with the 3 b's buddys, brews, and blunts. lol... my average per hole is par to +1, i had a bunch of discs but i lost most due to an awesome season last year but ill use a innova star valkyrie but i wana get into the blizzard plastics but there stupid expensive


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 2, 2013)

Tried playing yesterday right after i played my drinking game. I buy two 40's (steel Reserve) and put one in the freezer. Then i try to drink it before the other one freezes. I was pretty fucked up, couldn't throw for shit. Somehow managed to not lose a disc. We have a "hazard hole" on our course. Hole 8 there's a creek to the right of the tee off. And the direct you have to throw is uphill to the left and the creek is downhill. So if you throw and it goes right....creek, if you throw left and it rolls....creek. Had to jump in that fucker twice.


----------



## AlbinoEnvy (May 2, 2013)

damn son those steelies arnt no joke ill bring a pint or when we got some girls with use we will load there purses up with a couple cases lol we got something like that at the one park we play at its a huge pond, ive dived in a few times it sucks. iam glad i live in a decent spot theres like 5 different disc courses all within 15 to 25 minutes from me


----------



## Chuckdizzle (May 2, 2013)

Yes the three B's of disc golf! The game just ain't the same without em...I think I might go play a round or two now...it'll be some single B rounds today though, just buds, no brews or buddies atm.


----------



## Chuckdizzle (May 2, 2013)

eh what the hell, I'm gonna make it a two B day, buds AND brews!  check ya later.


----------



## Chuckdizzle (May 3, 2013)

I shot even the first round playing right handed. Shot 2 over right handed and 3 over left handed the second round. Summer is coming!


----------



## Reklaw (May 3, 2013)

Discing is fuckin fun... shit we got a bunch of us get about a 8 pack--- some weed... all outdoors nothing better than that.. 

play like 3 -4 nights a week


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 3, 2013)

Nights? Who plays at night? Must have low in the dark disc.


----------



## Reklaw (May 3, 2013)

i havnt done it yet.. but prolly try it this year.. some of the guys that play out here spray painted the baskets with glow in the dark paint... and tape glow sticks on the bottom of the disc


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 3, 2013)

Ahh, wouldn't taping anything to a disc throw off the flight?


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 3, 2013)

Played today in this shitty awful wind we've been having. Did +2 on our course. 

May 18th is my first doubles tournament with my buddy! Any pointers/ suggestions?


----------



## johndolly420 (May 3, 2013)

Disc Golf is just fucking awesome man. Got three aces myself all with Pro Destroyers. I'd suggest to anyone looking for a good disc to pick up anything by Innova made out of Blizzard plastic! It's more about technique and form than it is power, and if u throw it right it will soar!


----------



## Reklaw (May 4, 2013)

bizarrojohnson said:


> Ahh, wouldn't taping anything to a disc throw off the flight?


not really sure.. i guess if its in the bottom center it will be areo dynamic just lil my weight?


----------



## Reklaw (May 4, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Disc Golf is just fucking awesome man. Got three aces myself all with Pro Destroyers. I'd suggest to anyone looking for a good disc to pick up anything by Innova made out of Blizzard plastic! It's more about technique and form than it is power, and if u throw it right it will soar!



I played some yesterday did -1.. havnt aced yet, i have came supper close... had an amazing birdie though ... got pretty fucked up smashin them beers n smokkin the green


----------



## Reklaw (May 4, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Played today in this shitty awful wind we've been having. Did +2 on our course.
> 
> May 18th is my first doubles tournament with my buddy! Any pointers/ suggestions?



play it safe .. playing partners best?


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 4, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Disc Golf is just fucking awesome man. Got three aces myself all with Pro Destroyers. I'd suggest to anyone looking for a good disc to pick up anything by Innova made out of Blizzard plastic! It's more about technique and form than it is power, and if u throw it right it will soar!


So true man. I've been trying to work on not throwing it so hard.


----------



## johndolly420 (May 4, 2013)

bizarrojohnson said:


> So true man. I've been trying to work on not throwing it so hard.


Yea bad things appen when u over throw lol, but seriously dude go buy yourself a Blizzard disc, there way lighter an normal discs like I don't think they go higher than 160, and go as low as 130 and the ones at are like 134 and lower float! So win win. I personally like my 154 blizzard wraith. Some times I barely throw it and it will just coast forever lol


----------



## Budbrother69 (May 4, 2013)

I played once last summer with glow sticks on each hole. I taped circle glow sticks to the top of my disks, as long as you get them decently centered they didn't appear to affect the disks flight at all. Summer night frolf when your faded is great!!


----------



## Reklaw (May 4, 2013)

I thru one of them blizzards last year.. think it was a wraith the weight not sure... I thru that thing like a beast then i beasted it into the woods n lost it lol.... shit happens though..


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 5, 2013)

Rough, lost a champion firebird that's about it. Loved that disc


----------



## Reklaw (May 6, 2013)

bought me a echo star Katana, and a innova champion ape. very similar discs.. nice flight patterns.. i need to learn my form better.. just dont understand how them dudes rip it 400-500 feet. when i try to throw a lighter disc i seem to over power it


----------



## Reklaw (May 12, 2013)

just bought a Disc mania dd2 blizard an got a fuckin ACE today


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 13, 2013)

Nice, I went out yesterday. Wasn't doing too bad then I lost my star teerex and my new star katana one hole after the other. Then I found a champion sidewinder. I think I like this one better. I have a blizzard katana on my amazon wish list right now. Just waiting for some cash.


----------

